# Ninewells fertility clinic



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hiya ladies, has anyone been to the ninewells ACU before??
Really nervous about my appointment on the 10th Nov.
Had my hormone bloods done and my results were

*1st batch *
LH 14.8
FSH 4.8
POS 0.7

*2nd batch*
LH 15.8
FSH 5.2
POS 1.2

Dont know where I am in my cycle havent had a period in 8 months so all those showed was that I didnt ovulate on those days.
Hubbys sample is going in next week.

Any advice??

lots of love and baby making dust  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mathilde (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi mrsxg. Staff at ninewells are lovely. Check out fife rollercoaster thread. I think everyone there hS had or is having tx at ninewells. I've had 2 goes. 

I'm afraid I don't really know much about what numbers mean. Good luck with everything. 
M x


----------

